# spotted tree monitor



## souldoubt (Jan 23, 2011)

I want to get a spotted tree monitor in the near future, but its become apparent to me that good info on keeping spotted tree monitors isn't easy to come by - I can find bits and pieces but nothing as indepth as a care sheet etc

I was wondering if anyone has any good links or care sheets they would be happy to pass on?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Breeding and Keeping Australian Lizards.
Best $70 bucks I've spent.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Jan 23, 2011)

learn to bargain, JANICO< ..$65.00


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 23, 2011)

My reluctancy in buying breeding and keeping australian lizards to research keeping V. scalaris is because I was speaking to someone who said its a great book BUT its set out to deal with each species individually and only has about half a page on V. scalaris. Is this the case?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well that's all you really need. 
The books my bible when it come to basic lizard husbandry. The reason I say buy it, is because you can browse at all the common and not so common lizards in captivity and find out which ones suit you, concerning maintenance, aesthetic looks and size.
Also it is published and edited, which means it's not just some dudes opinion on the net rather it's real info.

In general monitor care is pretty easy (as far as I know). 
Right size enclosure, heat and food. 
There isn't really anything hard about them so half a page is more than enough.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> learn to bargain, JANICO< ..$65.00



Haha, mine was $40.50


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome, I just wanted to make sure that all the essentials were covered since I haven't actually read the book. Obviously some dude on the internets information isn't that credible, but if it is coming from an experienced keeper then the information has a lot more substance regardless of if it's a published book or not.

I'll definitely get myself a copy of it though, it's not really that expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## hugsta (Jan 23, 2011)

All small monitors are pretty much the same to look after, so if you read a bit about acanthurus, tristis, etc etc, you will get a good idea of what your scalaris will need. Food is the same, temps similar, enclosure modified to suit which one. So do some research on all small monitors via the net and books and you will get a good idea of what you will need.


----------



## Laghairt (Jan 23, 2011)

You both got ripped off, I got it for $40. Google is your friend.



sesa-sayin said:


> learn to bargain, JANICO< ..$65.00


----------



## souldoubt (Jan 23, 2011)

Where did you pick it up for $40, the cheapest I can see is 63


----------



## jinin (Jan 23, 2011)

sesa-sayin said:


> learn to bargain, JANICO< ..$65.00



learn to bargain sesa-saying.....$40.00

I got my copy just before christmas from Boomerang Books, they have risen their price to $63 now though.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 23, 2011)

Mine was Boomerang Books aswell


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jan 23, 2011)

I got it from Simon, he helped me out so I payed the extra, plus I was bored


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 24, 2011)

Boomerang Books, me too.


----------



## XKiller (Jan 24, 2011)

V.scalaris are very simple to look after, much the same as all monitors just make sure there enclosure is rite with heat ect ect and they willl strive no worries my scalaris is about 4 years now alltho there not rely the handeling reptile and mine sertinly dont appreachate it there very interesting to watch. I only recentley got that book.. defentley a good read.


----------



## jack (Jan 24, 2011)

a very easy species to maintain, my mother has one. it is about 5 or 6 now. is never handled.
it is in a 600mmx400x400 glass enclosure with a mesh top, sliding glass front. a mercury vapour lamp is suspended above one end (temp under about 50 degrees on a log), water dish. and lots of hollow limbs orientated vertically and horizontally where she spends most of her time with just her head poking out. eats a few pinkies, fuzzies (whatever i have spare and remember to give her!) and balls of calcium/vitamin enriched kangaroo mince each week. will not eat over winter.
laid eggs this and last summer despite never having been near a boy! (they dont seem to be viable)


----------



## antmisk (Jan 26, 2011)

Breeding and Keeping Australian Lizards worth what ever you paid great book


----------

